# SBS2003 PPTP (Routing And Remote Access) Help



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi,

I have a SBS server that is also the DHCP,DNS and VPN server. I tried to configure the VPN in the Routing and Remote Access With the following options:
VPN and NAT > Selected LAN connection adapter > Automatic obtain IP addresses > Use Routing and Remote Access to authenticate connection request > finish.

This allow VPN in but local computer desktops loses internet connection unless they have a static IP address already setup for them. We do have a firewall but the firewall isn't the DHCP server, the SBS is.

Any help?

Disabling routing and remote access fixes the DHCP issue but then VPN does not work.


----------

